# Erreur apple script dans automator



## pl1997 (13 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à ajouter automatiquement les photos ajoutées à ma dropbox dans ma bibliothèque iPhoto. Cela se fait sans encombres grâce à une action de dossier, mais pour que cela soit le plus transparent possible, j'ai souhaité ajouter la possibilité de quitter iPhoto après l'import si celui ci n'était pas ouvert au moment de l'exécution de l'app. Il doit y avoir un problème car le dernier script se solde par une erreur (l'action a rencontré une erreur, veuillez vérifier les propriétés de l'action), et rien ne se passe. En outre, je me demande si l'action "importer dans iphoto" prend bien entrée les bons fichiers maintenant qu'un script la précède ?
Voici l'action de dossier en l'état (le dernier script se termine par "end run") 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Merci d'avance


----------

